# Collegiate Degree MonoFlap Event Saddle



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm just going to pop in and suggest, if your goal is to stretch your dollar as much as possible, it'll go a lot further if you buy used :')


----------



## stepherin31 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah I was thinking about that, but even used I won't get the best saddle for $1000 or under, which is why I was thinking of just buying new. I would love to buy a nice used french saddle, but most of them are at least $2000-$2500. I thought these looked pretty decent for the price. Maybe I will just be patient though until I have enough money for a used high-end saddle.


----------

